# first generation reds?



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

maybe a silly question... but without asking i might never know.... are first generation reds or anyother colour for that lighter etc? I wondered as mine and daisys are both lighter.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

getting the colour right is the biggest challenge of the variety.You will have to keep selecting for colour and also blend other colours,cinnamon & agouti into the breeding.Having said that it doesn't matter what shade they are unless you want to show or you particularly like the darker colour.The darker colour wont just happen though,lots will have to be bred and selected from.I'd put one of the baby does back to the father and see what you get,some nice satins if nothing else.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

great advice as always............ thankyou..... i do love all the mice but have a soft spot for the ones like i had off you .... thankyou. 

off topic the blues are cracking and very strong.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

does the shade need to be dark for showing? i do want to show reds... and on a personal note love that rich dark tone also


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

think red setters for showing.That would be the ideal but most likely unachievable.They are a difficult variety to produce winners with.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

i would love to show mice ...... maybe one day i might find a way .... but for now i cant...............  ... wished id have learn to drive before now. :roll:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

daisy said:


> does the shade need to be dark for showing? i do want to show reds... and on a personal note love that rich dark tone also


Hopefully there will be some reds at Bristol and we can have a look. I don't think I've seen many reds being shown before though, but we might get lucky.


----------

